# Is he hot, cold, super comfy?



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

Hello again. For the most part, I think I'm getting into the swing of this hedgie thing (two weeks this Saturday ^_^). He sleeps, he eats, he poops, he explores, he cuddles. But I looked into his cage just now, and he's splatting. I've read that this is a bad sign if he does this in his cage. But he hasn't cleared away the bedding like he might be too warm, and he's under his hidey-log. His cage thermometer reads 71F, I don't have any blankets or towels covering his cage like I normally do, and just for the record, I'm in warm-ups and socks and I feel pretty chilly (cold weather in southern Texas? yes please!). 

Can anybody tell me what's up with my little Quilliam? Is it possible for him to be nice and comfy (or even too warm) while I'm chilled?


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Indeed usually splatting out in their cages is a sign they're too hot, but usually they'll attempt to dig down in the bedding to get at the plastic bottom of the cage and many times will be outside their typical sleeping area, so I'd say its a content splatting. 71'F is a bit chilled for a hedgehog and out of 'range of operation' for them, so I can't see where he'd be too hot. Just make sure he doesn't get too cold, otherwise he may attempt to hibernate, especially with the coldness being weather related. When he's up and about or if you're handling him a lot, just feel his stomach and legs, make sure they're warm and not cool to the touch. Also watch out if he acts sluggish, slow, wobbly and or lethargic.

But I'd put my money on content, my Vera use to splat out in her playpen after a good session.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

Thank you ^_^ Will keep a close eye on him. He seems to be comfortably asleep now (not curled up in a ball, but not splatting either).


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

If your cage is 71 degrees I doubt your hedgie is too hot. I keep my hedgie room at a steady 75 degrees. 71 degrees is a touch on the chilly side and i'd suggest bumping up the heat to be safe.


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

LibraryPrincess said:


> Hello again. For the most part, I think I'm getting into the swing of this hedgie thing (two weeks this Saturday ^_^). He sleeps, he eats, he poops, he explores, he cuddles. But I looked into his cage just now, and he's splatting. I've read that this is a bad sign if he does this in his cage. But he hasn't cleared away the bedding like he might be too warm, and he's under his hidey-log. His cage thermometer reads 71F, I don't have any blankets or towels covering his cage like I normally do, and just for the record, I'm in warm-ups and socks and I feel pretty chilly (cold weather in southern Texas? yes please!).
> 
> Can anybody tell me what's up with my little Quilliam? Is it possible for him to be nice and comfy (or even too warm) while I'm chilled?


Hi LibraryPrincess,

is his "hidey-log" made out of wood? Wooden objects are not recommended in their cage because they can harbor mites. Sometimes it even comes with the mites from the store. :shock:

I'd recommend find something else for him to hide, like an igloo or even a shoe box.


----------



## LibraryPrincess (Oct 26, 2010)

I read about the dangers of mites and things before buying his toys, so I was cautious not to buy items made of wood. It's actually made of alfalfa and honey and "100% edible," though I haven't seen him trying to eat it. But of course, I'm still the helicopter parent, checking him often and thoroughly to make sure he's ok. He's quilling now, so I'm checking constantly to make sure he isn't getting stuck by his own quills.

Also, I think he might need a bigger wheel? Or just needs to figure out how to use it. He can get his front paws in, and runs like that, but sometimes he tries to get his back legs in, and can only get one up into the wheel.


----------



## shaelikestaquitos (Feb 2, 2010)

LibraryPrincess said:


> Also, I think he might need a bigger wheel? Or just needs to figure out how to use it. He can get his front paws in, and runs like that, but sometimes he tries to get his back legs in, and can only get one up into the wheel.


How big is your wheel?


----------

